# Going from paper inside the house to the back yard



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Move the paper outside to the potty are you want her to use and take her out to it more often.

I'm glad you were safe through the storm!


----------



## MaggieEdandJess (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you for the advice and the well wishes. 

We've moved the paper out to the back yard and she's hitting the spots, but she's making absolutely no effort to stop going in the house. She's hitting the same spot as she did when we had the paper out and we've Natures Miracle'd the heck out of the place and she still runs over there without any kind of signal and pee's. She's going out in the backyard too, but then a couple minutes after we come inside, she goes again.

Thanks again for the advice.

Ed & Jess


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try to time how long in between potties she goes. Then take her out again before the time passes that she might go again. It's tiresome and frustrating but will pay off.

Block off the area where the paper used to be so she can't get to the spot. You might try putting bells on the door and teach her to ring it when she needs to go out. Start by ringing the bells when you take her to the door and then open it and go out for a potty. Lots of praise every time she goes potty outside, if your neighbors would think you are crazy you are doing it right


----------



## MaggieEdandJess (Oct 28, 2012)

We've been going pretty crazy when she goes outside and she's getting it. It's just like there's absolutely no second thought about just dropping the puddle. Blocking off the area where she used to pee isn't really an option because that's the tile that creates the step pad for the back door, which is where she goes to pee. We'll keep an eye on her and get her outside alot for a while and see how that goes.
Thank you.
Ed & Jess.


----------



## Marley96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hiya,
I know it's very hard my dog is 6 months old and it took him a little longer to get it. What we did was just take up all the puppy pads or newspaper, and take him outside after 20 mins after every meal. When she gets older she will hold it in her crate and then as soon as someone comes down in the morning I let him straight outside to do his business. I try to use a word aswell I found be quick works well and every time u see her do something give her a treat really make a big deal of it! I know how frustrating it can be at the time and a lot of hard work but I woudn't say this if I didn't mean it, hard work does pay off. As I said it took Marley a little longer to learn but now he sort of hints by standing beside the back door  really hope this helps Hun 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieEdandJess (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi. Thanks for the advice. 

We have done what you mentioned in the above posts and we are starting to see some progress. She doesn't really signal when she needs to pee but we're taking her out often enough that she hasn't had too many accidents in the house. She barks a couple of seconds before she goes poo...and if we aren't up and running for the door she lets it fly...but she rewards us for being fast.

This dog learns fast and she's very treat driven so that makes it easy to reward her for doing the right thing.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

The bell method worked great for us. Vinnie still rings the bell and never paws the door.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieEdandJess (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Jodi. Thank you for the response. Jodi and Mylissyk, Did you find that your dogs rang the bells just because they wanted to go outside or did they get attuned to using it when they needed to go potty? I'm all for the idea for going potty...but we don't want her going over there 2 minutes after we let her in and ringing the bells just to go outside.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie will ring it just to go out side sometimes but he rings it with more passion when he needs to go potty. When your bell training though, it's important to take it seriously when they ring the bell. When I brought Vinnie home, I rang the bell as I took him out and when he rang it on his own I was very happy. He was fully trained within 2 weeks and he has had no accidents since.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's where I am at with four month old Gabby. She will go to the door and climb on it and whine when she has to go out. HOWEVER, she also cries "wolf" and you take her out and she doesn't HAVE to go when you take her out... She is doing this tonight. I usually only crate her when I am gone, but after two hours of this, I,decided she needed crate time .. Do I,feel,guilty? What do you all,think???


----------



## MaggieEdandJess (Oct 28, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of...but I reckon I'll give it a try. She's good for a couple of puddles a day right now...but she is getting better.


----------

